# Using Create Earth to hold someone immobile?



## John Q. Mayhem (Mar 18, 2007)

Can you do this? I'm helping someone build a Gaara-from-Naruto-clone, and one of his signature attacks is the ability to surround someone with a cocoon of sand, holding them immobile. Can you hold someone immobile with Create Earth (or Metal, or whatever)?

I'm considering just making a feat that will allow you to use the Paralyze ability of Evoke Death with a 6-MP Create Earth spell, as well as a couple other small boosts.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 18, 2007)

If you allow a Reflex save, yeah sure, it's fine. Just guestimate what's a fair MP cost for it. I don't think a feat is even necessary.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 19, 2007)

You could cost it out by borrowing costs from other areas:

1MP Create X for the material
+ MP cost per Move Force {errata} for the Strength/size of the encasement

In the case of a Medium Target you would need at least +4 MP to encase a medium creature. 

Use the STR of the Move Force {errata} to determine the DC to break free {as a full round action} of 15 + STR Mod. The base spell, Immobilizing Ball of Earth would be:

5MP Create Earth, 
Range: Touch
Duration: 1 Minute
Save: Ref negates
 Encase a medium sized opponent in Earth who becomes unable to move, dying quickly from suffocation unless freed. As a full round action, a creature can attempt to break free with a successful STR check DC 19. 


This puts the spell equivilent to an Evoke Ice cantrip with a Major side effect..except it doesn't deal direct damage and Spell Resistance would not apply...

Hm,,, perhaps that is worth an initial cost of 2 MP, making the above a total 6MP spell..?

Other advantages... you can scale the STR of the spell to entrap stronger creatures. Evoke Ice is a flat DC 20. Or is this a disadvantage?  


The other option, of course, is to use Create Earth and Evoke Ice together to get the same basic effect without having to tweak the rules at all, just tweak the flavor text.


----------



## sirwmholder (Mar 21, 2007)

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> {snip}...Other advantages... you can scale the STR of the spell to entrap stronger creatures. Evoke Ice is a flat DC 20. Or is this a disadvantage?...



Not to thread jack by I've always thought it was odd that the Strength DC did not scale in the Evoke Ice Side Effects.


			
				John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Can you do this? I'm helping someone build a Gaara-from-Naruto-clone, and one of his signature attacks is the ability to surround someone with a cocoon of sand, holding them immobile. Can you hold someone immobile with Create Earth (or Metal, or whatever)?



I'm not familiar with the reference but my first thought to accomplish this feat would be to use a 5MP Move (Death) for the Still aspect. Combine with a Create (Earth) 1MP for the visual or better yet as long he knows Create (Earth) he can gain the visual for free since it provides no mechanical advantage beyond granting concealment.

Just my random thoughts,
William Holder


----------

